# Catching Fish



## Brett99 (Dec 26, 2011)

I was wondering the best method for catching fish when you have a 3-D background with a lot of hiding places?


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

The only sure way I know is to remove everything and net them... 

I have had moderate success with the bottle trap, but this method takes a lot of patience. You will probably catch most of the other fish before the one you want. Make sure not to leave them in the trap too long - my fish go nuts when they realize they are trapped. Here is a link:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/fish_trap.php


----------



## Brett99 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks, Im gonna try the fish trap and 2 nets technique.... hopefully they dont hide in the background


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I find it easier in the long run to remove the decor. Be sure your background does not have hiding places that are inaccessible to the net.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

lower the water level as well.


----------



## dirkg (Sep 2, 2007)

It is easier to catch them early in the AM when the tank is still dark. They are real sluggish and aren't aware of the net.
It works for me most of the time.
Dirk


----------

